# Pants for shorter ladies?



## danielle (Apr 2, 2009)

Are there any pants that come in shorter sizes for the ladies? I tried on a pair of girls pants, they fit for length but they felt like low rise pants. Snow and low rise are not something I would like to experience. I am only 5'3, help!


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2009)

Maybe boys pants?


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I wish I could help you out. My wife is 5'1 on a good day and can NEVER find things that fit. :dunno:


----------



## danielle (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks guys, I am going to be on the search for some boys pants. I feel like such a dork since I basicly have to tuck my pants in my boots or else I am stepping on them.


----------



## Type.O (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm 5'3 as well and have 686 Tribute pants. They fit fine, not long at all.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2009)

being 5'2 i have this problem OFTEN. i usually don't like being limited to just boys pants, i find it has less waterproofing and less selection as well. 
I resort to getting my snowboard pants hemmed at a good tailor. The tailoring is expensive since they have to move pockets around and zippers in order for me to keep all the features of the pants on the bottoms, usually about $60. 

i've acutally got some pants that i'm looking to sell off, they are all hemmed already. PM me if you are interested in some. 
I've got yellow bonfire ones and black burton ones up for grabs.


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

Well, i feel the pain.. i'm a guy standing @ 5'
Men's pants are too long
Boy's pants fit length wise but not width wise.. with less of a selection
So i just buy the men's pants & cuff them up
Can't you do that with women's too?


----------



## litebrite (Feb 8, 2008)

second the 686 recommendation. i have a pair of the 686 low-rise cargo smarty pants and the length is good. doesn't seem low rise on me at all either. i wear a 30" inseam normally in jeans btw and am 5'1".


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2009)

*Try four square...*

I am 5'3"...so I totally feel your pain here! Last season I tried out Four Square for the first time and they fit pretty well...they were a little short...boarderline  but I never had trouble with snow in my boots. 

I have never thought about hemming guys pants...good idea!


----------



## danielle (Apr 2, 2009)

I think I am going to try to find some 686 pants. Thanks everyone. I am going out this weekend shopping and I am keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## danielle (Apr 2, 2009)

I am wearing my new 686 pants, they fit good! Once I have my boots on I know I will not step on them when skating! I also will not look like a dork by tucking them into my boots.:thumbsup: Now I need to go hit the moutain, I wish we had snow!


----------

